# LX288 with 42C?



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

This is a better place for this post.

I like the VTwin Kawi motor in the LX288, but prefer the 2 spindle 42C deck over the 48C or bigger.

The basic build, frames, and way the deck hooks up should be the same for 266, 277, 288. I've never heard of anyone doing this.

Is it possible? Do you think Deere would do it?

-D


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Only caution I would have is make sure that your engine can withstand the amount of extra power that will be needed to operate the bigger deck efficiently. If you lose power, often you will lose performance and your cut will suffer.

Good luck


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

I guess I didn't say it very well. 

LX288 comes with 48" 3 Spindle deck, or 54" 3 Spindle deck.

I have my mind on getting it with a 42" 2 spindle deck. So, that deck should be overpowered perhaps.

To me, it's one fewer set of spindles, pulleys, etc. I only have 1 acre, so it's ok if I have the smaller deck. At least I'll get some time in the seat. Maybe I can traverse between a few things with 6" narrower of a deck.

I just wonder if the 42C will mate up with the LX288 like it does with LX277. I guess I need to ask the dealer really, but thought someone here might know or have tried it.

-D


----------



## Jay_NJ (Sep 16, 2003)

Deere,

If you take a look over at the JD site you'll see that the LX 288 will accommodate the following decks:

Optional Attachments:
Mowers 38 in., 42C, 42M, 48C, 54C	

So, to answer your question, yes, you can have your cake and eat it to. However, getting it is another story. An LX288 with a 42C is probably a special order for most dealers. I know my dealer was almost stymied when I asked about a GT 235 with a 42C (48C is standard). The machines are purchased as a unit and the dealers aren't too keen on mix and matching new parts. However, a large dealer may not have a problem with this. The other thing you need to consider is the resale value. Having a beefy machine with an undersized deck is not considered a collector's item… ;-)

Hope this helps.

Jay


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

I posted this in the other forum by accident, and one of the replies over there was... Just get the LX277, it comes with the 42c and it has the Kawi VTwin. I guess my brain was out to lunch when I was looking over the spec's. 

The Vtwin Kawi was the whole idea behind trying for the LX288, but the LX277 has it too. I'm not sure how they account for 1more HP, and that's not important. I'm hoping that the VTwin will be just nicer and smoother somewhat than the Kohler. So, I think I like the LX277 with 42C.

Just to keep myself on my toes, I compared that straight up with the LT180. 

Same motor, same deck. LX has heavier frame. I believe electric clutch vs manual pto engage (would be nice, but not $1200 nice). So, the one thing I am now curious about, is the Hydro between the LT180 and LX277. Is the LX serviceable and the LT is the same one as the L120/130? Can anyone tell me about the difference in these transmissions.

I know the LX277 can handle a snowblower, but that's not important to me. I'm not going to break the frame on either the LT or the LX. Better Tranny is interesting to me though.

On a side note, I've been looking at L120 for most of the summer. I was fortunate to get a side project with a former employer who needed some help in a pinch, so if they actually pay me and the check clears, I think I can do LT180 or LX277. Yay! If they stiff me, I think I'm back to L120. 

-D


----------



## Constant (Sep 16, 2003)

Deere, the L and the LT both use the K 46 Tuff Torque Tranny, the LX uses the K 62 Tuff Torque.

Hope this helps

-Jack


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks, that does help.

Who has the LX277. Do you check and change the transmission fluid on that transmission?

Just by the numbers, it sounds like a bigger better transmission.

-D


----------



## Mikeejean (Sep 18, 2003)

I have the LX277. It is a great machine.

However, I am having problems with the Freedom 42 mulching deck that will hopefully be resolved (in another post). You should not have any issues with the 42c deck. In hindsight I am thinking I should have gone with the 42c, then I would not have one problem with the tractor.

The owners manual advises NOT to change transmission fluid but to top it off during service.

Check out www.deere.com they have owners manuals for current models posted (if you have not already)

Good luck !!


----------



## Bob_in_Ma (Sep 16, 2003)

A couple of things to hopefully clarify:

The LX277 has the Kawasaki 17HP twin.

The LX288 has a B&S Vanguard 18HP twin.

The K46 tranny in the L Series and LT Series is rated by the manufacturer for service in "lawn tractors/rear engine riders".

The K62 tranny in the LX Series is rated by the manufacturer for service in "heavy duty lawn tractors/yard tractors".

To expand upon what Jay said.........the LX Series machines are all identical to each other with the exception of motors and decks.........therefore all decks are interchangable.

BTW......I have a LX255/15HP Kohler single/42"C deck. It's been flawless for three years. 

Good Luck, Bob


----------

